# 45th Annual Bill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo OFFICIAL



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

June 18 - 21, 2015; Father's Day Weekend

WEBSITE has been updated.

Changes this year include:
$1,000 Aggregate Pelagic Grand Prize
1st and 2nd Places for Open Division
no more Lionfish category....

and....

plan on publishing the leader board online, real time.

Hope to see you all there!




......................................


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

An awesome fun time in this event can be had.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang Tom. Is there another term for an fanatic lurker....

Ain't no way I'm challenging you to a quick draw.




.........................


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Gonna be the best year yet! $1000 aggregate grand prize and several other prizes are bigger than in years past.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Tickets can be purchased NOW!

You can purchase tickets in person or buy them online.

Details are on the WEBSITE.



...................................


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Is the entry $40 per person ?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

$40 for each adult and it includes a fish fry dinner at the awards ceremony.

12 and under are free.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Cool. I checked out the details and it looks like it is a fun tournament. Hopefully, I can talk my wife into doing something like this. Thanks for replying back.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Thought I was going to be able to enter this year, with two boys. 

But they left. Bummer.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

One week out.

Get your tickets!

............


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Is the Captain's meeting mandatory?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Is the Captain's meeting mandatory?


It is not mandatory.

There are refreshments provided and questions can be answered there.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Ok last question. Will there be any calcuttas?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

No, but a whole lot of smack talk I'm sure.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Ok sounds good and looking forward to it! My brother and I will give it a go in our kayaks and the weather looks great!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Shore fishing - free; bait - $10; watching your child as they weigh a pinfish - priceless!

Go fishing tomorrow and/or Saturday and bring your child to weigh their catch.

Today is the last day for Open division tickets to be purchased. Children are free!


----------

